# PX4sc breaks FIRE barrier



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Posted this on the Beretta Forum and thought I would share it here as well. My son and I went shooting this afternoon and I got a good picture.


----------



## paz (Nov 13, 2008)

neat photo.
that would have been awesome if the camera was 30 or so degrees off line of fire.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet picture! how'd you manage to get the muzzle flash? (correct terminology?) looks great!


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Awsome picture, how do you like the gun? I've been eyeing it since '07!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

paz said:


> neat photo.
> that would have been awesome if the camera was 30 or so degrees off line of fire.


From the front or rear? Front, I would have to use a timer; rear would be safer.

Then again, he is 15 and I am sure sometimes he would like me to stand somewhere other than the rear while watching him shoot. Actually we have a pretty good relationship so far at this age so it was a good after school outing.

The first time I shot this gun, it was at dusk and there was a ring of fire with a hole in the center and it looked like a fire dougnut. That was actually the picture I was trying to get but got this one instead.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> sweet picture! how'd you manage to get the muzzle flash? (correct terminology?) looks great!


Timing and lots of rounds. Out of the 60+ pics I took this is the only one we got with the muzzle flash. The rest are either before the shot or of the case being ejected.

For the camera afficianados:

Pentax K100D Super with the 18-55 Pentax lens, tripod and lots of attempts.:mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Ghost23 said:


> Awsome picture, how do you like the gun? I've been eyeing it since '07!


I really like it. Good shooter, good sights, compact, feels good in my hands and it is a BERETTA!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool pic Buck!! I'm loving my Px4SC as well, along with the great holster you hooked me up with! I think my next beretta purchase will be an Inox if I can find one. Take care!




Beretta PX4 SC 9MM
Colt Combat Commander .45
( currently vacant )


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man that looks cool. I never even thought about that but my wife is a photographer. I need to get her out in the cold wit that fancy shmancy camera of her and have her snap off a roll or few. It would be neat to see the difference in caliber and gun. Hers is one of those push the button and let it fly type things. I have no idea about cameras..That's her thing. Computers and guns are mine..heh, I'm gonna have ot talk nice to her and see what kind of shots she can get. Bet that 44 have a wild flash to freeze..hehee...Man...I really should have not stopped at this post. Well..that's what she will say :smt082

Really nice pic!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool picture! Thanks for sharing. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

